# Howdy



## blackxpress (Jan 27, 2007)

Hello all.  My name is Jeff and I live in Blairsville in the beautiful North Georgia Mtns.  I'm 49 yrs. old and began my martial arts training (Wado Ryu) in April of '06.  I've been training hard ever since and am totally obsessed with MA.  I've been on a couple of other forums for several months but just found this one.  Looks awesome.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 27, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Jan 27, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Yes, this place *is *AWESOME..Look around and make yourself at home...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Raiderbeast (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome, i'm also a newbie here..


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## MJS (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  If you have any questions or problems just PM one of the mods or mentors and we'll try to help you out as best as possible.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 27, 2007)

Howdy and welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT! Hope you enjoy the board.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT! Happy posting


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy yourself


----------

